# Hochseeangeln in Cuxhaven



## Mogio84 (30. August 2013)

Hi zusammen  

Ich und ein Freund fahren nächste Woche nach wingst für ein verlängertes Angel Wochenende. Haben da einiges vor, Fluss, See und brandungsangeln. 
Jetzt meine Frage kann man irgendwo cuxhaven die ecke auch hochseeangel touren buchen? 
Würde mich sehr über ne Antwort freuen  

:m


----------



## Nordberg100 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Cuxhaven*

Moin Mogio,

direkt ab Cuxhaven so weit ich weiß nicht mehr. Früher lag da mal die Jan-Cux, die ist zum Makrelen- und Wrackangeln auf Dorsch rausgefahren. Mit Käpt'n Gerd. Ach, was waren das für schöne Zeiten...:c

Versuche es mal in Bensersiel, Carolinensiel, Harlingersiel etc. Viele Krabbenfischer bieten noch Touren auf Makrele an. Einfach mal googeln.


Petri und ein schönes Wochenende,

Norbert


----------



## Michael.S (30. August 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Cuxhaven*

Die Jan Cux fährt heute von Rügen aus ,von Cuxhaven fährt kein Schiff mehr , in welchen Seen wollt ihr denn Angeln ? in der Nähe der Wingst giebt es 4 Seen ,einmal direkt in der Wingst der Balksee ,Angeln nur vom Boot aus ,man sollte sich rechtzeitig Anmelden ,in Hemmor der Kreidesee ,bis 70 Meter tief und Tageskarten sehr teuer ,Neuhaus der Ostesee ,sehr flach aber guter Fischbestand , in Otterndorf der See achtern Diek ,viel Urlauberbetrieb  da würde ich nur frühmorgens Angeln bevorzugt am Südsee ,im Nordsee darf währen der Badesaisong auch gar nicht geangelt werden meine ich ,Otterndorf wäre auch ein gutes Reiseziel gewesen denn in der Ferienhaussiedlung am Südsee gehört zu jedem Haus ein Steg wo man umsonnst Angeln darf


----------



## Mogio84 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Cuxhaven*

Also wir wollten einen Tag an die Elbe und einen Tag am See. Dann eben halt entweder brandungsangeln oder hochseeangeln aber ich hab auch schon gelesen das dies nicht mehr angeboten wird was schade ist. Welche Seen und Flüsse sind denn zu empfehlen für Hecht und Zander? 

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Michael.S (31. August 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Cuxhaven*

Bester Fluß auf Zander ganz klar die Oste ,im unteren Berreich bis Bremervörde sehr starke Strömung ,da könnt ihr eure Brandungsruten nehmen die braucht ihr da auch ,in Bremervörde wird die Oste dann wegen des Ostesperrwerks sehr viel ruhiger ,ansonsten Zander Hadler Kanal und der Balksee


----------

